# Classical music usually found in children's toys



## kimione (Sep 8, 2014)

I had this toy which played few of the best songs I had ever heard and I was wondering if someone can help me with finding the rest. I know noone can tell the exact music in that particular box but I'll be really grateful if you can take a good guess..they were all nostalgic and soothing
Few I've already found are
Lorando se fue piano version I suppose
Beethoven Bagatella la minora 'Per Elisa'

I tried going througha few pieces of Mozart and Bach but they seem too complex to be used in a children's toy
I'm fairly new to classical music but these are songs I've loved since I was a kid so your help is really appreciated


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Satie - Gymnopedie 1 would be suitable I think.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I found a toy that plays Liszt's Liebestraum No3, but other that that I've only seen Fur Elise.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Following a children theme...Peter and the Wolf or The Nutcracker


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Pachelbel's Canon is inevitable.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

The Fisher Price Loving Family Dollhouse Grand Piano plays several classical tunes (start at 14 second mark):


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I opened a music box I didn't even know I had and it played Für Elise. One of my favorite performances of it actually.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2014)

Brahms' Wiegenlied showed up in two or three bedtime toys in our house. It might be the one you're looking for.


----------



## stevens (Jun 23, 2014)

Why not rename this thread: "Your best five pieces found in toys" ? 

...or "Who is the greatest composer from five countries found in toys? ...or found in five toys?


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

One of my earliest memories is of going to sleep at night to Brahms' Wiegenlied that was played by a music box contained within a scary stuffed rabbit with no eyes that strongly smelled like camphor. What a combo.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

mirepoix said:


> One of my earliest memories is of going to sleep at night to Brahms' Wiegenlied that was played by a music box contained within a scary stuffed rabbit with no eyes that strongly smelled like camphor. What a combo.


That is just perfect! Ahh, the nightmarish phantasms of childhood.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Be aware that many a music box often has a very abbreviated or simplified version as extracted from an otherwise well-known piece.

Jacques Offenbach ~ _Barcarolle_ from his Opera, _Tales of Hoffman_ (The first of two tunes on the link of this music box, the second, Brahms' _Wegenlied (Lullaby / Cradle Song)_




The Offenbach in its original, orchestra, Soprano and Mezzo Soprano.




with two other earlier generation singers...


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

PetrB said:


> That is just perfect! Ahh, the nightmarish phantasms of childhood.


Yes, exactly. And I repeat, _no eyes_.


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

I know, it is not what you're looking for, but toy music always reminds me of this piece by Björk:






I find this eerily beautiful.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

mirepoix said:


> Yes, exactly. And I repeat, _no eyes_.


The music, the objects are perfect, but moreso, your memory is complete in that it recalls both sound, sight, _and smell._ This is very strong... the evocation complete


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

@ the OP:

As random as the following may seem, if you can recall the approximate vintage of said toy, perusing eBay in search of it might yield some results. You probably never looked as a child, but many music boxes and toys of this sort _list someplace on them, a label, or printed on the object,_ the pieces they play!

YouTube, too, with a similar search, "music box ca. 19__," "Musical toy, ca. 19__" might net a find, or a lead.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Has there been any classical piece designed into childrens' toys more than Beethoven's Für Elise?


----------



## muzik (May 16, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Has there been any classical piece designed into childrens' toys more than Beethoven's Für Elise?


Is this a rhetorical question?

There is no way to know in my opinion.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Most of the toys I had played John Cage's 4′33″.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Has there been any classical piece designed into childrens' toys more than Beethoven's Für Elise?


Sure, snippets of (often simplified and extracted / condensed) 'famous and popular tunes,' 'pleasant' bits from ballet scores (Tchaikovsky, Nutcracker, Sugar Plum Fairy, anyone?)

One thing near a dead cert, Satie's Gymnopedie or anything still under copyright is far less likely to make it into the products.

My Q for the OP, is _what children's toys,_ i.e. apart from music boxes, and the crank up Jack-in-the-box toys which usually have _Pop, goes the weasel_ as their music, I can not think of any... but my childhood toys did not have mini chips with bits of music on them, either....

So, what kind of toy(s) are you talking about, OP?

P.s. I did once see and hear a lovely spinning top, the type with a suction cup base, the wind-up device a geared shaft you pumped up and down to get it spinning, and there were vents along its widest part which took in air and that 'played' something harmonica reed-like: each vent played a different chord. When it was in full spin, the chords would oscillate back and forth, making a delightful composite harmonic play. When it slowed down, the sounds of course got slower and softer, and there was something very sweet and poignant about it. German company, no longer made as far as I know.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

I had a round pillow with a music box inside that played Brahms's Lullaby. I would often wind it up over and over until I finally fell asleep.

I also had a small music box from Switzerland that played "Edelweiss." It must have originally belonged to one of my parents. I actually still have it - clear glass over a cylinder with projections that pluck the metal "keys." Very cool...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

BPS said:


> Brahms' Wiegenlied showed up in two or three bedtime toys in our house. It might be the one you're looking for.


I had one that played this when I was a kid as well.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Make-believe... charming...





I'll take this one for Christmas. Please wrap... I'm in love!


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hmmmm.... so no children's toys that play "Rite of Spring?" Christmas shopping is going to be challenging this year...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Larkenfield said:


> Make-believe... charming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How romantic......:angel:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I would love to see one made with Penderecki's _Threnody to the victims of Hiroshima_, and then film the reactions of the parents (and the child). :devil:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Can we get a music box that does 4'33". Oh wait! I do have one like that. The broken one. :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Can we get a music box that does 4'33". Oh wait! I do have one like that. The broken one. :lol:


Been silence ever since.......


----------

